# How do you store made up rigs in your tackle box/bag



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

I have been making up various rigs and hooks with traces before I go out so they are ready to switch and try different rigs but I can't think of a good way to keep them in my tackle bag.

The best I can come up with so far is a thick cork table mat that I wrap the line around and stick the hooks in the edge. I tried putting each one in a little "Tupperware" box but that is too bulky.

I am sure there must be a much better way. Anyone got any bright ideas?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

ziplock bags maybe? good question you have here.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

empty skoal containers!!!!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Go to wal-mart, to the craft section, and buy a couple hundred 2"x3" ziplocks for a buck and a half...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Go to your local Dollar store and look for soft photo holders ... Like a book for pics or a CD holder will sometimes work too ... Fill them up and rubber band the top to keep any from falling out . Most I have found hold 36 pictures (thats 36 rigs ) Heck for a buck you cant go wrong !


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks

Small Ziplock bags are a good idea but the soft photo holder sounds really good. 

I will be looking around the shops.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I get*

A 1,000 4 x 6 two ply poly bags from Terminal Tackle for $36.00. Then I put them into a zip lock bag.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hang mine from the hooks to keep them straight until ready for fishing, then I take them and wrap them in medium size coils. As it is coiled I use sandwich bags to hold them.. I dont use a tackle box so my bucket works fine.

Rich


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Go to your local Dollar store and look for soft photo holders ... Like a book for pics or a CD holder will sometimes work too ... Fill them up and rubber band the top to keep any from falling out . Most I have found hold 36 pictures (thats 36 rigs ) Heck for a buck you cant go wrong !


good idea!! never thought of that one.


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

One reason I used the cork mat was to keep them a bit more straight. It just makes a few kinks that are easy the straighten. Now if I can find somewhere to hang them up...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> good idea!! never thought of that one.


Lip your idea is much sweeter!! Fish love the smokeless!!


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

hang em from a curtain rod or something like that?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Had to go into the land of the lost to find one 




































For a buck they can be disposable


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I use trace wallets like these,,,,,, that way I don't have chase those zippy bags down teh beach when the wind grabs them! every thing in its place, and a place for everything


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

toejam said:


> I use trace wallets like these,,,,,, that way I don't have chase those zippy bags down teh beach when the wind grabs them! every thing in its place, and a place for everything


Now that is sweet were can I get one of those!!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I got mine from Ian Golds Tackle across the big pond... While no where near the size and quailty of the Ian Golds wallets,, rig wallets can be had at most WallyWorlds and other large tackle houses.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

rgking03 said:


> Now that is sweet were can I get one of those!!


AFAW makes some nice ones, too. 

Maybe Tommy can help ya out?


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

For high-low rigs (they have a hook at both ends), I wind them around strips of closed cell foam (~1x3x10) with groves cut in the sides. I get about 15 onto a 10 inch piece. But for the big leaders and hooks I’ve taken the suggestions of others and gone to a BP Shops Finesse Binder that holds small zippy bags.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I use the Ian Golds rig wallets shown by Toejam. I have two of the smaller ones that are three years old that have made every trip to the beach. They are absolutely rugged. I carry a dozen premade rigs in each one. I never tie a knot on the beach.

I have a larger one filled with big rigs for sharks, which I keep in the truck. 

I carry all my terminal tackle and other necessary gear to the beach in an Ian Golds backpack. Without doubt the finest surf fishing gear organizing system on the market!


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Nov 18, 2007)

The worm binders work very well for me.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll 2nd the worm binders. I've got one stuffed to the gills with rigs and it works great for me. I just lashed it to the top of my tackle bag for easy access.


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think I have seen anything like that in Hong Kong. I will see what I can find on-line.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*bags*

bass pro has the bags for like 20.00 all diffrent sizes to.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Go to your local craft store like Michaels. There you can various sized poly lock zip lock bag real cheap. They come in various sizes.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I use a soft sided canvas CD or DVD carrier with the vinyl sleeves and they work great,


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> I use the Ian Golds rig wallets shown by Toejam. I have two of the smaller ones that are three years old that have made every trip to the beach. They are absolutely rugged. I carry a dozen premade rigs in each one. I never tie a knot on the beach.
> 
> I have a larger one filled with big rigs for sharks, which I keep in the truck.
> 
> I carry all my terminal tackle and other necessary gear to the beach in an Ian Golds backpack. Without doubt the finest surf fishing gear organizing system on the market!


Jeff,

There is a distributor in the US sorting things out with Ian Golds right now....the gear should be available some time in the new year, Jan or Feb.

I'm not sure if I am allowed to post the link to the Ian Golds website address on here......if its cool, perhaps Toejam or you could do it ?

Tom.


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

Pick up some rig keepers from Dick's, Bass Pro etc. You take the swivel end and press it into the slit and wind around it until you are at the hook and press the hook into the foam ridge. Very economical, 3-5 dollars.:fishing:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

AFAW Match binder. Tommy has them for like $ 40 but they hold everything you could ever want to use. i bought one and its absolutely da heat.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I like to put everything in a bucket. All in the same place, easy to find.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

RockhopperUK said:


> Jeff,
> 
> There is a distributor in the US sorting things out with Ian Golds right now....the gear should be available some time in the new year, Jan or Feb.
> 
> ...


Tom,

I see links to other vendor web sites posted here frequently; usually not from the UK. But after 26 years in the Navy I learned it's often easier to gain forgiveness than it is gain permission.

Here it is: www.Iangoldstackle.com

To anyone interested, I have pieces of nearly all Ian Golds beach luggage and swear by it. I also have the IG Match rod and swear by it as well. For 4-6 ounces it is a great 4 meter thrower.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*storing rigs*

Just throw mine in a bucket and then when I want to use them I can test my patience and add to the enjoyment of sorting em out and sticking myself with the hooks. This is more interesting at night.... LOL... salt


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ziplocks ...*

I usually save the ziplocks that sinkers and such come in or buy them at Staples couple bucks for 100 ... but I love Toms Idea ... save all that money for bait and gas ........ then I put one in each bag and place them in some kind of little rubbermaid type container that has an attached lid ... too easy to get blown away ..... but the next time I'm at the dollar store I'll be buying myself a photo book


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Sea Level, thanks for posting that. I'd buy a few of those pieces if they were available, beautiful gear. Like many others i'll be gearing up for next year and trying to salvage last years rigs over the next month or so. Keep those recommendations comin', Thanks for starting this thread. Philly Jack


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Zip-Lok Bags!!! I have a soft sided tackle box with zipper pockets. Take out one at a time...no reason for any to get blown away. Make 'em up on bad days and you got 'em ready for the next trip. Doesn't matter if they are shark rigs or "inshore", make 'em, coil them in two loopsor more, depending on length, wrap the barrel swivel end around through the loop twice and you are done! Cheap and easy!


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*CD Holders*

I use the many free CD holders I can get from trade shows. They each have 10-20 individual pockets for cds, as the ff and other rigs fit fine. Just zip it up and in the tackle bag it goes. Easy to separate hook sizes and types.


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

I really like the trace wallet but I am spending so much on tackle recently my wife is gonna have a fit so I'll use a cheap CD case for now.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the BPS Double Binder Bag with a pack of replacement sleeves added to each side. I also separate my rigs with ziplocks so that I can put more in there.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_13318_100011010_100000000_100011000_100-11-10


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> I like to put everything in a bucket. All in the same place, easy to find.


He man you got my bucket. Oh wait, that one looks to clean on the inside.

Mine start in ziplocs (that sometimes get blown away). For the ride home I like to throw all my used rigs in the cutting board basket on my fishing mate cart. Then the night before my next fishing day, I usually try to sort them out or if it's not too much disarray, take it like it is.

Wish it wasn't so, but it is.


----------



## drumblitz (Apr 29, 2007)

I like to use the cd case it has sleeves to store your rigs and the case itself zippes up and can fit in your tackle box with out taking up a lot of room.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I role mine around emty line spools. My rigs are very simple though and not bulky.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

shark21 said:


> I use the many free CD holders I can get from trade shows. They each have 10-20 individual pockets for cds, as the ff and other rigs fit fine. Just zip it up and in the tackle bag it goes. Easy to separate hook sizes and types.


"Free" is even better! May start trying the CD Wallet thing! Just hope I don't screw up whilst in a drunken stupor and try to put a 5/0 circle with 60 lb wire leader into my CD Drive and try to download it to my IPOD!:beer:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

ziplock baggies, but i'm mildly irked by the fact that some of my baggies are of a lesser quality. too thin, so they're harder to stuff rigs into, and blow away too easy. 

they're also almost all mislabeled due to re-using them for years. i need to get some new ones; might see what they have at the craft store today.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...duct/37107/-1027614?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

BPS tackle binder...works quite well...the bigger one...


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

2nd to the tackle binder.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> ziplock baggies, but i'm mildly irked by the fact that some of my baggies are of a lesser quality. too thin, so they're harder to stuff rigs into, and blow away too easy.
> 
> they're also almost all mislabeled due to re-using them for years. i need to get some new ones; might see what they have at the craft store today.


I got my hands on some 4 mil thick ziplock bags that work very well. The thicker plastic makes hook punctures less likely, and the 4"x4" size works well on most surf rigs. I'll give you some next time I see you. I wanted some 6 mil thick ones, but nobody carries the 4"x4" size unless you order a thousand...

BTW, dood, you trolled up a 4 year old thread! LOL


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You should try eBay. They have 6 mil bags in several sizes in batches of 50 or 100. I checked them out earlier today.

http://cgi.ebay.com/THICK-HEAVY-6-M...437?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a6b6d445

4"x4" would be good for my small stuff, but not for the 80# rigs and wire stuff I use in NC. I'm going to see if I can find something a bit cheaper, but if not, the above seller also has the 6 mil bags in 6"x8", which would be about right for my bigger stuff.

...and I didn't "troll" it up, I knew it was old.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> You should try eBay. They have 6 mil bags in several sizes in batches of 50 or 100. I checked them out earlier today.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/THICK-HEAVY-6-M...437?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a6b6d445
> 
> ...


They don't have any of the 4"x4" in 6 mil. Mcmaster.com also has the bigger bags in 6 mil and 8 mil for a decent price.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

They have 4"x6", and how much difference is 2 inches, really?

(IBthat'swhatshesaid)


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Mr Henge nailed it. Been using the same picture bags over and over for a few years now. Colors are optional  Chasing baggies is not fishing and neither is sorting out tangled up tackle. Lines in the water catch fish...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

-


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> They have 4"x6", and how much difference is 2 inches, really?


That's definately not what she said.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

SteveZ said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...duct/37107/-1027614?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL
> 
> BPS tackle binder...works quite well...the bigger one...


That's what I've been using for a few years now and love them. You can get extra bags and they're cheap.


----------

